# Quote



## Who Am I? (Sep 29, 2005)

"You feel good, you feel bad,
and these feelings are bubbling
from your own unconsciousness, from your own past. 
Nobody is responsible except you. 
Nobody can make you angry, and nobody can make you happy." -Osho


----------

